
Were French People Born to Speak French? - MindGods
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/were-french-people-born-to-speak-french/
======
mytailorisrich
In the current climate I am surprised that no-one felt that the extremely
stereotypical photograph chosen to illustrate the article was perhaps not the
most appropriate.

Leaving that aside, learning a new language definitely opens your mind to a
new culture, though it of course does not necessarily change your own.

